# Gelegentliche X Abstürze

## michel7

Seit ca. einem Monat stürzt bei mir X gelegentlich ab. Und zwar kommt plötzlich in KDE ein schwarzer Bildschirm und ich sehe nichts mehr. Alle Programme laufen jedoch weiter ... Das einzige was hilft ist ein Neustart. Nach meiner Recherche konnte in in meiner Xorg.0.log.old folgenden Fehler nach einem Abstuz entdecken

```
FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
```

Diese Fehlermeldung kommt nur nach einem X crash vor ...

Weiss jemand evtl was nähres drüber?

Hier noch meine xorg.conf 

http://freenet-homepage.de/master77/xorg.conf

----------

## Pegasus87

Also die Fehlermeldung bekomme ich auch, jedoch läuft mein Xorg sehr stabil, ist noch nie abgestürzt, daran kanns eigentlich nich liegen.

Und wenn du nix mehr sehen kannst, muss ja nicht gleich der Resetknopf herhalten, hast du mal STRG+ALT+F1 probiert, bekommst du die Console und kannst xdm neu starten?

----------

## michel7

Strg+Alt+F1 habe ich probiert und es funktioniert nicht ...

----------

## Pegasus87

Was ist mit STRG+ALT+Rücktaste ?

----------

## michel7

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Was ist mit STRG+ALT+Rücktaste ?

 

leider auch nix

----------

## Vortex375

Vergiss es, wenn der X abstürzt, dann kannste im Prinzip immer gleich den Reset-Knopf bemühen. Wegen diesem Murks-Programm ist mein Reset-Knopf auch schon ziemlich abgenutzt, seit ich Linux benutze.

Hmm, zu deinem eigenen Problem kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. Meines Wissens nach versteht niemand so ganz, warum der X-Server die Dinge tut, die er tut.

Aber schau doch mal im syslog (/var/log/messages) nach, ob dort eine Fehlermeldung des Grafiktreibers geloggt wird oder sowas.

Kann es sein, dass du einen Bildschirmschoner o.Ä. eingestellt hast, der möglicherweise das System zum Absturz bringt? (sollte eigentlich nicht möglich sein, aber wenn der Treiber ne Macke hat oder so, dann könnte das theoretisch passieren)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Vergiss es, wenn der X abstürzt, dann kannste im Prinzip immer gleich den Reset-Knopf bemühen. Wegen diesem Murks-Programm ist mein Reset-Knopf auch schon ziemlich abgenutzt, seit ich Linux benutze.

 

Schaut euch mal die MagicSQR Tasten an. Hab grad keinen Link

Tobi

----------

## Carminox

Wenn X abstürzt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass der Kernel mit abgestürzt ist.

Das Problem ist nur, dass X alle Eingaben der Eingabegerät zu sich weiterleiten lässt, weswegen man deswegen nichts machen kann.

Ich löse das Problem, indem ich mit einem anderen Rechner über SSH X kille...  :Very Happy: 

Es könnte sein, dass die Ursache der plötzlich-gelegentlich auftretenden Abstürze schlicht und einfach auf eine wacklige Version vom X-Server zurückzuführen ist. Vor einigen Monaten hatte ich dieses Problem mit meiner ATI und fglrx auch.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   Vergiss es, wenn der X abstürzt, dann kannste im Prinzip immer gleich den Reset-Knopf bemühen. Wegen diesem Murks-Programm ist mein Reset-Knopf auch schon ziemlich abgenutzt, seit ich Linux benutze. 
> 
> Schaut euch mal die MagicSQR Tasten an. Hab grad keinen Link
> 
> Tobi

 Sie ist im Kernel zu aktivieren.

Der Magic SysRQ-Key

oder engl. vom Original:

Kernel v2.6.20 /Documentation/sysrq.txt

Kurze Tipzusammenfassung von Magic SysRQ-Key:

Alt+Druck+U = Festplattencache auf die Platten zurückschreiben, Platten sind danach auf nur lesen = gefahrlos reseten.

Alt+Druck+S =           "                                                             , Platten sind danach rw

Allerdings sorgen sie nur vor vor Dateisystemfehlern, am Absturz selbt wird nichts geändert.

Also nach dem Umstieg von Xf86 auf Xorg habe ich andauernd schwarze X-Bildschirme (nVidia) wenn ich auf einem X-Server (z.B. vt7) eine starke OpenGL Auslastung laufen habe und auf dem anderen Bildschirm (z.B. vt8) nicht, nach mehr als 2* Umschalten zwischen beiden ist X schwarz und immer eingefroren!

Xf86 + nVidia kannten solche Probleme überhaupt garnicht! Workaround ist: erst OpenGL Anwendung beenden und danach gefahrlos so oft umschalten wie gewünscht.

----------

